# Going to really test their warranty with this one



## G26okie

I bought a Bremont Supermarine second hand, which was originally purchased from an AD 5 months ago, so it still has ~2.5 years of warranty left, and we are about to see how good they really are.

Ignoring the dust on the dial/underside of the crystal, the unbelievably blotchy and weak white lume on the hour markers (I guess they changed from blue to white because all the examples I've seen are blue lume), and the misaligned day wheel, I think I may have found the most glaring lack of quality control issue in any watch I've seen.

White lume paint splattered across the sides of the hands. Being that the original AD is 2 hours away, I feel I'd rather deal with Bremont directly on this one. Is there someone I should contact specifically to get these issues sorted or just reach out to the NYC boutique?


----------



## Jwalker9

I'm slightly worried you may have found a fake. There have been a rush of decent Chinese knock of S500s on the market. I've seen many Bremont, and never seen issues like this. If this is a genuine watch, it very much needs to be fixed!

Check out these posts related to the fakes:

http://alt1tude.bremont.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4323

http://alt1tude.bremont.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4311

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie

Jwalker9 said:


> I'm slightly worried you may have found a fake. There have been a rush of decent Chinese knock of S500s on the market. I've seen many Bremont, and never seen issues like this. If this is a genuine watch, it very much needs to be fixed!
> 
> Check out these posts related to the fakes:
> 
> Hello and a bit of help
> 
> Fake Supermarine S500 Warning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not so sure about that. I have the warranty card with Exquisite Timepieces stamp, unless they are faking those as well. I also bought it from a forum member who has gotten good feedback, it even has the bracelet tool.


----------



## Jwalker9

I very much hope it's not! Some that have popped up were from eBay and blue, came with the warranty card and full kit. Impressive fakes really!
Regardless, the next step would be to email [email protected]. They'll get you sorted out. You can also call the NYC Boutique and they can arrange to collect the watch and get it fixed up. Let them fix these bugaboos and get it perfect for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie

Jwalker9 said:


> I very much hope it's not! Some that have popped up were from eBay and blue, came with the warranty card and full kit. Impressive fakes really!
> Regardless, the next step would be to email [email protected]. They'll get you sorted out. You can also call the NYC Boutique and they can arrange to collect the watch and get it fixed up. Let them fix these bugaboos and get it perfect for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any insight on the blotchy weak green/white dial lume? Every picture I can find online of the blue model has blue lume on the dial, bezel and hands,. Where as this one has blue only on the hands and bezel.


----------



## Jwalker9

I own this very watch. It's not green at all for me. Bluish white all over and strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasjohn1970

If that is real I will be disappointed


----------



## G26okie

Texasjohn1970 said:


> If that is real I will be disappointed


The other sides of the hands have paint all over them as well.

Here is a lume shot. Hands and bezel super strong and blue. Dial very blotchy and green.










Another shot 30 seconds later. Dial fades extremely quick.


----------



## Texasjohn1970

After looking at lume shots online something is amiss here


----------



## GoBuffs11

Mine has blue lume on everything. Contact them, their CS is great.


----------



## brandon\

Oh man, I'm hoping for the best. The suspense would be killing me and I'd be tempered to open the back to have a look at the movement.


----------



## G26okie

brandon\ said:


> Oh man, I'm hoping for the best. The suspense would be killing me and I'd be tempered to open the back to have a look at the movement.


Haha, at this point I'd feel better if it was fake. How a legitimate company could let that pass out the door I will never understand.


----------



## G26okie

I sent an email with the list of my concerns, and pictures of them to the customer service and info email.

Pictures that I sent below:

Paint on hands and poor finishing on hour marker








Green uneven lume








Misaligned day/date








Uneven poor finished hour markers


----------



## Porsche993

Would be shocked if this was not a fake watch. I noticed the propeller design is a little different to some of the on-line images. Anyone know if this style is consistent with the vintage of the S500? Is this the newer or older design?


----------



## G26okie

Porsche993 said:


> Would be shocked if this was not a fake watch. I noticed the propeller design is a little different to some of the on-line images. Anyone know if this style is consistent with the vintage of the S500? Is this the newer or older design?


This is the newest version of the S500, with the "london" chapter ring vs the swiss made. I noticed that the center of the propeller is different on my watch than the older "swiss made" versions, however mine matches the pictures on Bremont's website.


----------



## Porsche993

Have Bremont replied? Did you send them the serial number to check against their records. Opening the back seems to be the true giveaway looking at the fakes in the other threads.


----------



## G26okie

Porsche993 said:


> Have Bremont replied? Did you send them the serial number to check against their records. Opening the back seems to be the true giveaway looking at the fakes in the other threads.


They did reply about an hour after I emailed them. They stated to drop the watch off where it was purchased to be sent to them and it would be a top priority. I replied back asking for a shipping label, as the AD where it was supposedly purchased is a few hours away. I haven't heard back yet.

I sent them a pic of the warranty card and serial number, so hopefully they are checking their records.

Either they fix it to my satisfaction or it's a fake and I'll start a dispute with PayPal/credit card.

Barring the issues, it is a very nice watch lol.

_
Edit: _I just received a reply from Beth Sedgwick in England with a shipping label, and asking to include a printout of my original email to them with the watch so they could clearly see the issues. So far so good.


----------



## Statos

Bremont has great customer service you should have no worries.


----------



## Vig2000

Man, this is the most action I've seen in the Bremont forum in months!

The other thing you can do is email the AD a picture of the warranty card with serial number and ask them if they actually sold this watch.

All the best and keep us updated. Curious to see where this goes.

EDIT: If this is the real deal, then I personally wouldn't want them to repair anything, but would instead ask for a brand new watch. Given all these blatant quality control issues, I think you would be fully justified in asking for a brand new replacement.


----------



## G26okie

Vig2000 said:


> Man, this is the most action I've seen in the Bremont forum in months!
> 
> The other thing you can do is email the AD a picture of the warranty card with serial number and ask them if they actually sold this watch.
> 
> All the best and keep us updated. Curious to see where this goes.
> 
> EDIT: If this is the real deal, then I personally wouldn't want them to repair anything, but would instead ask for a brand new watch. Given all these blatant quality control issues, I think you would be fully justified in asking for a brand new replacement.


Ask bremont directly for a new watch? I am the second owner however, so I don't know how that would go over.


----------



## JMann2380

Impressed with their quick response. Fingers crossed your made whole either way.


----------



## Vig2000

G26okie said:


> Ask bremont directly for a new watch? I am the second owner however, so I don't know how that would go over.


Most warranties give the manufacture the option of either repairing or replacing a defective item, albeit it's at the manufacture's discretion. A Bremont warranty is transferable, so the fact that you're the second owner does not matter regardless if the watch is repair or replaced. If the watch is indeed genuine, then my argument to them would be that, given all the numerous and unacceptable defects in workmanship, a new replacement is most definitely warranted.

Let me ask you: Have you measured the watch's timekeeping? Is it within COSC specifications? That could be another indication as to whether or not it's a fake.


----------



## G26okie

Vig2000 said:


> Most warranties give the manufacture the option of either repairing or replacing a defective item, albeit it's at the manufacture's discretion. A Bremont warranty is transferable, so the fact that you're the second owner does not matter regardless if the watch is repair or replaced. If the watch is indeed genuine, then my argument to them would be that, given all the numerous and unacceptable defects in workmanship, a new replacement is most definitely warranted.
> 
> Let me ask you: Have you measured the watch's timekeeping? Is it within COSC specifications? That could be another indication as to whether or not it's a fake.


I haven't measured it exactly to the second, but it isn't a minute off from being set last night. Hand winding was super smooth, and the hands line up properly to the markers.

In my issue list I will mention obviously if the watch is genuine that I would either like it to be made perfect, or a new watch that has been inspected for any issues before being sent back.

They gave me an international priority label, so it should be there by Saturday, maybe Monday at the latest, we will find out soon.

Funny, I made in a post in the public forum about how all these watches I had bought or trying to buy had issues. Then I bought this one which has the mother load.

At the prices these cost, it really is unbelievable that these issues make an appearance. It's not like I'm using a loupe either, just a desk lamp.


----------



## G26okie

Watch is with FedEx, and now we wait. Tracking is showing an expected delivery on Monday.


----------



## bearddude

Just curious, if the watch was such a pile of ****e why did you buy it?


----------



## G26okie

bearddude said:


> Just curious, if the watch was such a pile of ****e why did you buy it?


None of these issues could be seen in the pictures provided on here.


----------



## Toothbras

Oh wow that's rough. It shouldn't be too much trouble for them to replace the dial and hands and fix the wheel alignment. I'm guessing you'll have it back very soon good as new (assuming as everyone says that it's the real deal)


----------



## bearddude

Ok - but if that's the case why not send it back to the seller?


----------



## G26okie

Toothbras said:


> Oh wow that's rough. It shouldn't be too much trouble for them to replace the dial and hands and fix the wheel alignment. I'm guessing you'll have it back very soon good as new (assuming as everyone says that it's the real deal)


Add a new bezel insert to that list and I would be happy. Of course that is they make sure the replacement parts have been meticulously inspected and don't have the same issues.


----------



## G26okie

bearddude said:


> Ok - but if that's the case why not send it back to the seller?


I like the watch and it has been my experience recently that every watch I have been trying to buy has issues, albeit sometimes small ones.

With this one still being under warranty, it will hopefully be made perfect and then I will be fine with it.


----------



## SnakeMan

I hope you get it sorted and that it is "Real"....

What I find astonishing is that people are prepared to part with several thousand $$$ to buy watches from e-bay, from other (dodgy) countries while it has been proven that there are fake versions of Bremont watches out there. 

Ten years ago I bought a 6 month old Sinn U2 from a fellow member of a UK watch forum (TimeFactors), the seller had a good reputation and the watch was prefect. This was at a time when there were NO counterfeit Sinn U series watches. I wore it for 10 years straight... it is now back in Germany being serviced. I needed a "backup watch" so found a "as new" Seiko on eBay which had no bids so I was lucky enough to get it at the starting bid of £250 which was less than half what it was bought for. For that sort of money it was worth the risk........

More recently I bought a Sinn U1000 as I heard that they were being discontinued ........ These are fairly expensive (@ 3.5k) so I bought new from an Authorised dealer...... there's no way I buy one from E-bay.

I will be looking for another watch soon, either a Bremont Supermarine or another Sinn .... but either way, I'd be buying from a AD.


----------



## NM-1

I noticed misaligned day/date wheel on mine (and found threads noting the same via google). I assume that is a bit of an issue. I returned mine as it sent my OCD into overdrive.


----------



## G26okie

SnakeMan said:


> I hope you get it sorted and that it is "Real"....
> 
> What I find astonishing is that people are prepared to part with several thousand $$$ to buy watches from e-bay, from other (dodgy) countries while it has been proven that there are fake versions of Bremont watches out there.
> 
> Ten years ago I bought a 6 month old Sinn U2 from a fellow member of a UK watch forum (TimeFactors), the seller had a good reputation and the watch was prefect. This was at a time when there were NO counterfeit Sinn U series watches. I wore it for 10 years straight... it is now back in Germany being serviced. I needed a "backup watch" so found a "as new" Seiko on eBay which had no bids so I was lucky enough to get it at the starting bid of £250 which was less than half what it was bought for. For that sort of money it was worth the risk........
> 
> More recently I bought a Sinn U1000 as I heard that they were being discontinued ........ These are fairly expensive (@ 3.5k) so I bought new from an Authorised dealer...... there's no way I buy one from E-bay.
> 
> I will be looking for another watch soon, either a Bremont Supermarine or another Sinn .... but either way, I'd be buying from a AD.


I completely agree. That is why when I bought this one, it is from a forum member that has been here since 2007. It has a warranty card stamped with an AD in Naples Florida stamp, and the full kit. There is a lot going for it to be real.

On the other hand, there is absolutely no way the person assembling this didn't see the paint on the hands, or the wrong colored lume. So how they saw that and still passed it, well who knows.

It was delivered to bremont a few minutes ago, so I should know what's going on within the next couple days.


----------



## G26okie

NM-1 said:


> I noticed misaligned day/date wheel on mine (and found threads noting the same via google). I assume that is a bit of an issue. I returned mine as it sent my OCD into overdrive.


You are right. The majority of the ones I've seen, whether pics or in person have the day/date misaligned which there is no excuse, I had planned on getting that fixed when I got one anyway.

I've had $200 Seiko's where the day/date was in perfect alignment, so don't tell me it isn't possible.


----------



## SnakeMan

The thing that appeals to me about Bremont (apart from the connection to Charle & Ewan wearing them for "long Way Down") is that they are not a well known high street fashion / luxury brand. I did a lot of research in 2007 before buying my Sinn U2 as a wanted a quality tool watch which wasn't the typical run of the mill Tag, Omega, Rolex etc. and not something whereby people would be wondering if your watch was real or not. 

I walked into a branch of Goldsmiths, in Liverpool City Centre a week ago to look at the Bremont models. I tried on a Supermarine 2000 and a MB11 white.
Both very nice although I kinda preferred the 2000 as I tend not to like dials with Arabic numerals.... I like the brand and the cult following it seems to have ...... but I do worry about the crown issues (MB11) which shouldn't really happen with watches in this price bracket. 

Oh and Goldsmiths sell Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Breitling, Tag etc, etc...... yet the Staff didn't have any idea about the Sinn U1000 I was wearing.


----------



## G26okie

So I received an update from bremont. 

Beth let me know the watch had been delivered and would be with the diagnostic team for inspection and then to a watchmaker to fix the problems.

So far they haven't said it's a fake.


----------



## G26okie

Another update. 

The watch is genuine. They are putting in new hands and a new dial and will be fixing the other issues.

Edit: Another update, they will be changing the bezel insert as well, due to a dark mark under the white area of the bezel.

So far so good. It seems most if not everything I had an issue with is being changed/fixed. Other things on the list were the dust on the dial/under the crystal and the misaligned day/date, which both should be sorted hopefully by their watchmaker.


----------



## NM-1

G26okie said:


> Another update.
> 
> The watch is genuine. They are putting in new hands and a new dial and will be fixing the other issues.
> 
> Edit: Another update, they will be changing the bezel insert as well, due to a dark mark under the white area of the bezel.
> 
> So far so good. It seems most if not everything I had an issue with is being changed/fixed. Other things on the list were the dust on the dial/under the crystal and the misaligned day/date, which both should be sorted hopefully by their watchmaker.


That's good to hear! Makes the decision to get a S2000 that much easier.


----------



## Vig2000

In recent months, I have seen my fair share of threads regarding Bremont's poor quality control, but your situation tops the cake. I feel bad in your case because Bremont's quality control was so horrendous that it even had people question the authenticity of your watch. Sorry, but you can't pawn this off as being a fake, just very shoddy and sloppy work on the part of Bremont. It's a completely unacceptable situation. I don't know what's going on over there at Bremont, but I hope they get their act together since this does not bode well for them.


----------



## G26okie

Vig2000 said:


> In recent months, I have seen my fair share of threads regarding Bremont's poor quality control, but your situation tops the cake. I feel bad in your case because Bremont's quality control was so horrendous that it even had people question the authenticity of your watch. Sorry, but you can't pawn this off as being a fake, just very shoddy and sloppy work on the part of Bremont. It's just a completely unacceptable situation. I don't know what's going on over there at Bremont, but I hope they get their act together since this does not bode well for them.


Hah even had me questioning the authenticity rightly so. I mean there is no way whomever was assembling it did not see the paint on the hands and decided to pass it, or the lume being the completely WRONG color.


----------



## Texasjohn1970

That's disappointing to say the least. Was thinking of getting a MB but will move in another direction.


----------



## SnakeMan

Texasjohn1970 said:


> That's disappointing to say the least. Was thinking of getting a MB but will move in another direction.


I am in a similar situation... I've looked at the 2000 and the MB 11 white at a city centre AD. I really liked the watches and I plan on buying myself a nice "birthday watch" ..... but the more I read, the more I question buying a Bremont. I had worn a Sinn U2 for 10 years (currently away being serviced) and I have just bought a Sinn U1000..... at this rate my "birthday watch" is going to be another Sinn......


----------



## G26okie

SnakeMan said:


> I am in a similar situation... I've looked at the 2000 and the MB 11 white at a city centre AD. I really liked the watches and I plan on buying myself a nice "birthday watch" ..... but the more I read, the more I question buying a Bremont. I had worn a Sinn U2 for 10 years (currently away being serviced) and I have just bought a Sinn U1000..... at this rate my "birthday watch" is going to be another Sinn......


Honestly in my opinion, no brand is safe.

I had to send my Rolex in for dust on the dial 3 days after purchase. A month ago, I bought a Nomos club brand new that had bent hands, I returned that. I've also looked at some ulysse Nardin maxi Marines with misaligned hour markers, and date windows. Oris with crooked hour markers and printing. When I checked out some Tudors two weeks ago, the black bay bronze bezel didn't line up even close at 12, and another model had a pretty noticeable stain, almost corrosion on the dial, both brand new.

So far dealing with bremont has been painless and they are replacing all the parts it seems no questions asked. Now hopefully it doesn't come back with other problems or any of the same or it's going back again.


----------



## myke

Thank you so much for this very informative thread and diagnosis of the quality control of your second hand purchase of this Bremont watch. I am a very active person. My life style can cause a lot of damage and stress to watch cases and their cosmetics. I find this stressful and alarming to find blemishes and scratches on new watches so I have honed my collection to watches that are made to withstand lifes shock and abuse. I discovered Bremont watches and their hardened cases and I am interested in purchasing a used MB 11 as well. I have a Sinn UX 4 Damaskos and 2 Dievas. Thanks for your post. I am glad your watch isn't a fake and hope you are satisfied when your timepiece returns. Best of luck to you.


----------



## G26okie

Another update, they expect the work to be done by end of next week.


----------



## NM-1

G26okie said:


> Another update, they expect the work to be done by end of next week.


Impressive CS.


----------



## G26okie

NM-1 said:


> Impressive CS.


Indeed, however I'd also like to see impressive QC.


----------



## Vig2000

G26okie said:


> Indeed, however I'd also like to see impressive QC.


Agreed. There would be no need to experience their impressive CS if their QC was up to par.


----------



## Damo997

I've dealt with Bremont a couple of times with my Jaguar MK1. I have to say the customer service is outstanding and if pushed you can get free gifts out of them for your troubles  I got a Deployant buckle and a set of cuff links.


----------



## G26okie

Got a nice little surprise from Bremont the other day. The cosc certificate and a Bremont luggage tag.

I was not expecting to ever get the cosc cert, but since I was the first to register the watch with Bremont, it was sent to me.

Beth at Bremont let me know the watch was expected to be done end of this week. If all checks out when I get it back, I'll be ordering a custom stingray strap from Aaron at combat straps.


----------



## G26okie

Damo997 said:


> I've dealt with Bremont a couple of times with my Jaguar MK1. I have to say the customer service is outstanding and if pushed you can get free gifts out of them for your troubles  I got a Deployant buckle and a set of cuff links.


What did you need fixed multiple times if you don't mind?


----------



## G26okie

So the watch has been finished as of today and will be shipped out Monday.

I'm excited to finally have it back, and a little nervous that everything has been fixed.


----------



## jkpa

Hope it's all good now. What a pain to have to deal with.


----------



## KhalidMay

This is a wild story. I was convinced the watch was a fake. I've always thought about buying a Bremont, they make some great looking pieces. However, after this, I definitely will never buy one. Good luck with the watch and I hope you're able to enjoy it. I also think you're entitled to a partial refund from the seller.


----------



## downer

Was there ever an explanation of the lume colour?


----------



## G26okie

downer said:


> Was there ever an explanation of the lume colour?


Nope, just that they were replacing all the parts. It's almost like it was a factory second dial that made it into a watch.


----------



## brandon\

KhalidMay said:


> I've always thought about buying a Bremont, they make some great looking pieces. However, after this, I definitely will never buy one.


Isn't that a bit extreme, no? I mean if Bremont acknowledged that this is their fault and are making it right under warranty, wouldn't that be a testament to their integrity and customer service?

I get it. Something like this "should never happen". But unfortunately no person or company is perfect and even the best goalies get some slipped past them from time to time.

I'd say Bremont is acting appropriately up to this point. Now we're just waiting for OP to get his watch back - and hopefully it's as good as new!


----------



## KhalidMay

brandon\ said:


> Isn't that a bit extreme, no? I mean if Bremont acknowledged that this is their fault and are making it right under warranty, wouldn't that be a testament to their integrity and customer service?
> 
> I get it. Something like this "should never happen". But unfortunately no person or company is perfect and even the best goalies get some slipped past them from time to time.
> 
> I'd say Bremont is acting appropriately up to this point. Now we're just waiting for OP to get his watch back - and hopefully it's as good as new!


I completely agree that they did right by him and fixed every issue. Their customer service seems great but how on earth did all those mistakes pass their quality control. If you're producing watches with so many faults that forum members are convinced it's a fake then you really have to restructure your whole quality control process. I just feel like that is unacceptable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie

Watch was shipped out today with an expected delivery tomorrow. Fingers crossed that its all good, and won't have to go back again!


----------



## G26okie

KhalidMay said:


> I completely agree that they did right by him and fixed every issue. Their customer service seems great but how on earth did all those mistakes pass their quality control. If you're producing watches with so many faults that forum members are convinced it's a fake then you really have to restructure your whole quality control process. I just feel like that is unacceptable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree with this. There is no way that the dial and hand issues weren't seen by at least 3+ people, and they all let it pass.


----------



## G26okie

Well, I just received the watch and upon initial inspection it appears all of the issues have been fixed. From what I was told and what I can see, they replaced the dial, hands and bezel insert, and fixed the day/date alignment.

They also included a set of cuff links. I will inspect further to make sure its all good.


----------



## Vig2000

G26okie said:


> Well, I just received the watch and upon initial inspection it appears all of the issues have been fixed. From what I was told and what I can see, they replaced the dial, hands and bezel insert, and fixed the day/date alignment.
> 
> They also included a set of cuff links. I will inspect further to make sure its all good.


Well, at least they included a set of cuff links. Glad all issues are now hopefully resolved.


----------



## G26okie

Looks like they didn't just replace the bezel insert, but the whole bezel, there was a dent in it that is gone now. The case looks like its been either refinished or replaced as well, there are zero scratches on it that were there before.

The movement might be the only part of the watch that didn't get replaced.


----------



## brandon\

^ Maybe they just sent you a whole new watch and the old one is hanging on the wall of shame next a picture of the QA manager that is now unemployed.


----------



## jupiterfang

Lucky you!!!
I had a blue u2 sent to them for the whole service. The original issue is a super stiff movement rotor. They did all good jobs to replace lots of parts, and sent it back to me, but then the problem started getting worse. The watch stops from time to time for no reason. I paid another expensive fedex shipping to have it back to UK for a second time service. It came back couple months later, and they didnt fixed the problem. I am really frustrating, sent it back for the third time service. I received the watch about 1 month ago, the problem seems to be fixed, but they left a dent on my new top bezel. Looks like a movement clap or something could cause it. They said they dont know how it happened, and they dont use claps, but they will replace it for free. Now I start to question them should I pay another 100 + dollars to ship it to UK to fix it? Finally they agreed to pay for the shipping, but man, I paid $1300, and worked with 3 different service lady (Chloe, Beth and Sasha) to fix a stiff rotor. How the hell did this watch even got cosc, my cheap CW trident works even better than that watch. Really pissed off by Bremont's QA.


----------



## jupiterfang

They really should!!!


----------



## 5959HH

Although extremely difficult to detect counterfeits of Rolex and Panerai are well publicized, I was unaware of counterfeit Bremonts. Very disturbing to hear. I suspect many counterfeits are passed on by people who are unaware that what they are selling are fakes.


----------

